# CeBIT: HTC One M9, Samsung Galaxy S6, Microsoft Lumia 640 und mehr vor Ort



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. März 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *CeBIT: HTC One M9, Samsung Galaxy S6, Microsoft Lumia 640 und mehr vor Ort*

					Nach der Eröffnung gestern Abend läuft in Hannover ab heute die Computermesse CeBIT. Unter den rund 3.300 Unternehmen aus mehr als 70 Ländern befinden sich auch viele Smartphone-Hersteller. Neue Produkte wie das HTC One M9, das Samsung Galaxy S6 oder auch das Lumia 640 von Microsoft können dort in Deutschland erstmals ausprobiert werden.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *CeBIT: HTC One M9, Samsung Galaxy S6, Microsoft Lumia 640 und mehr vor Ort*


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (16. März 2015)

Ich bin aus Hannover aber empfehle jedem bzgl Cebit das Fernbleiben. Seit einigen Jahren gehts dort steil bergab und wurde immer farbloser und industrieller. Nichtmal die Hostessen auf den Parties abends sind noch so hübsch wie damals. 
Erinnert eher an den Briefmarkensammelverein des Telekom und DB Vorstands.


----------



## Chimera (16. März 2015)

Xiaomi soll endlich mal dafür sorgen, dass es nen europäischen Vertrieb gibt bzw. ne offizielle EU Stelle, so dass man sich den Grauimport in Zukunft sparen könnt und auch in Punkto Garantie/Gewährleistung nicht so die A-Karte hät. Dafür dürften sie dann ruhig auch noch paar Euros auf den Prteis aufschlagen, einfach nicht so den Komerzzuschlag wie bei Apple, Samsung, HTC & Co.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. März 2015)

Handys interessieren mich gerade irgendwie nicht ...  ich brauche derzeit noch kein neues.  Das nächste wird wohl erst ein Lumia 940, wenn das gut wird.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. März 2015)

War zwar heute/gestern das erste Mal dort, kann aber den Eindruck des Freiherrn bestaetigen. Als nicht-gewerblicher Besucher fuehlt man sich da tatsaechlich nicht (mehr) sonderlich willkommen, was sich schon in so Nebensaechlichkeiten ausdrueckt wie dass man bei dem Grossteil der Kaffeestaende recht bruesk abgewiesen wird, wenn man keinen Aussteller-Ausweis um den Hals traegt. Und das bei einem 60,- Tagesticket.


----------

